

GitLab Annex solves the problem of versioning large binaries with git - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/02/17/gitlab-annex-solves-the-problem-of-versioning-large-binaries-with-git/

======
em3rgent0rdr
Git-annex is great for syncing large files and personal distributed syncing.
I'm really glad to see GitLab embrace this.

------
sytse
GitLab CEO here, we're really excited to solve this problem. I'm really
curious to know how other people solve it and what they think of this
solution.

------
rickmak
I am wondering do github have something similar?

